# Austwell,tx sunrise while duck hunting



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Taken with iPhone 4S!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

*One more!*


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice capture Mason. Think I like the first one the best.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome pics Mason.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Super picture, great day on the water last forever in pictures.
Keep up the good works.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow awesome picture perfect lighting!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome pics, I've take some great shots with my camera phone as well and always surprised how well they turn out...


----------

